# B. F. Goodrich Corvette



## david cannon (Oct 15, 2006)

Does anyone out there have some info on the Corvettes that were made under the Goodrich logo . The serial number is 78465 . Id like to know what year this bike is and if the fact its a under the Goodrich name is it more desirable or less than a Corvette under the Schwinn name .


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 15, 2006)

the serial is the same as Schwinn numbers and can be looked up on any of the Schwinn serial charts like the one at OldRoads.com. as for the B.F.Goodrich badge, I'm pretty sure it doesn't make any difference in value or rarity since they made bunches of them.
Scott


----------

